# FS: predators



## bottles151 (Apr 21, 2010)

I will post pics upon request.

1x 6" channa bankanensis $60

3x fist sized (super fat) african clawed frog $10 each

Thanks









Real Bankanensis


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Got pics of the bichirs and catfishes? Email it to me at [email protected]


----------



## arowana_keeper (Oct 28, 2011)

Got any pics of the african clawed frogs? Also, what's the price? Are they albino or the regular colored type? And do you know the gender of them?


----------



## bottles151 (Apr 21, 2010)

arowana_keeper said:


> Got any pics of the african clawed frogs? Also, what's the price? Are they albino or the regular colored type? And do you know the gender of them?


They're the regular type. $10 each. I can try to sex them later if you like.

I'll edit the OP tonight or tomorrow and try to post pics of everything.


----------



## bottles151 (Apr 21, 2010)

fat frog pic up


----------



## arowana_keeper (Oct 28, 2011)

Were you able to sex the frogs?


----------



## bottles151 (Apr 21, 2010)

arowana_keeper said:


> Were you able to sex the frogs?


Sorry. I'm doing a water change on this tank tonight, so I'll post up the sexes this evening.


----------



## bottles151 (Apr 21, 2010)

Frogs are 1 female 2 males.

Dwarf snakehead still available.


----------



## bottles151 (Apr 21, 2010)

Frogs and snakehead still available.


----------



## bottles151 (Apr 21, 2010)

dwarf channa and frogs here


----------



## bottles151 (Apr 21, 2010)

I'll get pics of the snakehead up tonight.


----------



## bottles151 (Apr 21, 2010)

Channa Bankanensis pic up. Real one; very hard to find.


----------



## bottles151 (Apr 21, 2010)

Bumping up


----------



## bottles151 (Apr 21, 2010)

Frogs and snakehead still up


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

you ever come to vancouver island?


----------



## bottles151 (Apr 21, 2010)

No, sorry man.


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

worth a shot, good luck free bump


----------



## bottles151 (Apr 21, 2010)

macframalama said:


> worth a shot, good luck free bump


Thanks man. Never hurts to ask.


----------



## bottles151 (Apr 21, 2010)

Bumping to the top


----------

